# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Concerned About Plant

## froggyman

Hello again,

Today I noticed a spot on a leaf from one of my plants with Casper got kinda worried that maybe it is dying and I know some plants excrete toxins when the are dying here is a picture in the light where it isn't as noticeable
Attachment 74531
and here is it in lower light (without the tank light on)
Attachment 74532
please let me know what you think, thanks

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Hi, are those plants syngoniums by any chance? Those are often sold as aquatic plants but they are actually terrestrial and will rot underwater if they dont get to grow fast enough to reach the surface for dry air.

Anyways, that is indeed a wilting sign.

----------

